# 3-mile fishing bridge question



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

Just moved back to p'cola in was wondering does the new fishing bridge have lights? Also are they charging to get on?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Spencer75 said:


> Just moved back to p'cola in was wondering does the new fishing bridge have lights? Also are they charging to get on?


yes there are some lights shinning down on the water and there is a charge, u have to put it in the box and take the reciept, not sure how much though


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Where is the new fishing bridge? New here also and trying to figure out where all of the fishing bridges and piers even are. Thanks


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

Osborne the fishing bridge is right next to the 3-mile bridge on the pensacola side. This is the bridge you take to get to gulf breeze from pensacola. The other bridge people fish at is bob sikes in that is the bridge you cross over to get to pensacola beach. There is also a pier at pensacola bridge. If you ever need a fishing buddy send me a pm.


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

barton thanks for the reply


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Fee is on the honor system. $5 for you and your vehicle and 2$ for each addtional fisherman. Fished it twice last week while I was done there. Caught a lot of white trout and one big ray that almost spooled me.

One problem I have with this new fishing bridge is that it is not being taken care of very well. I remember the old bridge and how John kept the trash picked up and provided a rather safe fishing enviroment. Twice I had people walk up and ask if I had any money I could give them, even had one guy that wanted me to give him a beer or two.

Question, do you think it would improve if it was turned over to someone like it was under ole John? Personally I don't think it would hurt.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i thought FEMA money paid for that bridge wh y are we paying


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

City or county probably saw it as a possible cash cow. I parked and watch the entrance for the better part of an hour and didn't see one person stop and pay.


----------

